

Jeremy Hammond's Sentencing Statement - e12e
http://www.sparrowmedia.net/2013/11/jeremy-hammond-sentence/

======
e12e
Full original title (doesn't fit in 80 characters):

"Sentenced to 10 Years in Prison, Jeremy Hammond Uses Allocution to Give
Consequential Statement Highlighting Global Criminal Exploits by FBI Handlers"

